# Eheim Skim 350. An interesting item.



## mistersprinkles

^Informative video clip

I just ordered one of these off Ebay. I checked Bigalspets.ca but they did not have it. They did however have it on bigalspets.com (the US site). I tried to order but it told me it could not ship to me in Canada. So I went to Ebay. It's a $30 US item, but because of nonsense customs fees and shipping charges I'm out $60 US for this item.

I think it's a really need take on a surface skimmer. We all get that oily protein slick on the surface of our tanks. It can be broken up with an airstone or sucked out with a surface skimmer attachment for your canister or HOB.

What's different about the Eheim Skim 350 is that the head (where the water is sucked in) floats. It can travel a couple of inches up and down. That means that as you inevitably suffer from evaporation between water changes, and your water level drops an inch or two, this thing will keep doing it's job. Other surface skimmers can't say that.

The tank is in a bedroom so a loud airpump was out of the question. I think this product is really neat. Apparently it's not available in Canada. Anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## Y2KGT

Always check these sites.

http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=28252&products_id=1458

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/new-items/p17703258.html

http://www.bigalspets.ca/skim350-micro-surface-skimmer.html
--
Paul


----------



## jesse

I have one and they are amazing.

Bought mine from Big Als Mississauga for 40.


----------



## mistersprinkles

Y2KGT said:


> Always check these sites.
> 
> http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=28252&products_id=1458
> 
> http://www.petsandponds.com/en/new-items/p17703258.html
> 
> http://www.bigalspets.ca/skim350-micro-surface-skimmer.html
> --
> Paul












I suck .

Thanks for telling me. I won't get ripped off next time, hopefully.



jesse said:


> I have one and they are amazing.


What size tank are you using it on? How fast did it clear the slick?


----------



## default

Works well, in regards to tank size, I had it in a 65g and it cleared it up within minutes.
I read some people using it as situational equipment where they just take it off after the surface is clear. Works real fast.
I got mine at BA scarbs for $40 as well.
However if you have small fish or shrimps you'll need to be careful. Lost a paski rainbow and found two amano shrimps in there the 2nd night. I ended up adding some SS mesh to the opening and cut it to shape and works amazingly well and you can't even see it. Let me know if you want to see photos of that ghetto makeshift


----------



## mistersprinkles

default said:


> Works well, in regards to tank size, I had it in a 65g and it cleared it up within minutes.
> I read some people using it as situational equipment where they just take it off after the surface is clear. Works real fast.
> I got mine at BA scarbs for $40 as well.
> However if you have small fish or shrimps you'll need to be careful. Lost a paski rainbow and found two amano shrimps in there the 2nd night. I ended up adding some SS mesh to the opening and cut it to shape and works amazingly well and you can't even see it. Let me know if you want to see photos of that ghetto makeshift


They sell it at BA's Scarb?  I'm in there all the time. I got ripped off so hard... 
Sure let's see photos of the ghetto mod!


----------



## ameekplec.

Cool beans. I'll be ordering one of these for the sumpless frag tank I have running right now.


----------



## mistersprinkles

ameekplec. said:


> Cool beans. I'll be ordering one of these for the sumpless frag tank I have running right now.


Don't order it off Ebay from someone in California .

Please post with your thoughts on it when you set it up. I will too.


----------



## Norman

I have one but find it's very loud... Is it just mine?


----------



## jesse

Norman said:


> I have one but find it's very loud... Is it just mine?


Definetly yours, mine doesn't make any noise after turning on. Just micro bubbles for a couple seconds and then smooth.


----------



## Norman

jesse said:


> Definetly yours, mine doesn't make any noise after turning on. Just micro bubbles for a couple seconds and then smooth.


Hmm... I wonder if it's a placement issue. I'm going to have to play around with it a bit. I assumed the micro bubbles were necessary perhaps it needs to be deeper in the water.


----------



## mistersprinkles

Norman said:


> Hmm... I wonder if it's a placement issue. I'm going to have to play around with it a bit. I assumed the micro bubbles were necessary perhaps it needs to be deeper in the water.


Try taking the impeller out and re-seating it. If that doesn't work use some vaseline or KY on the metal part of the impeller.


----------



## sig

Vaseline is cool if you fish have dry skin. helps on those dry winter days

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mistersprinkles

sig said:


> Vaseline is cool if you fish have dry skin. helps on those dry winter days


----------



## luda2001

I got mine from BA brampton for 29.99 I have it on my 20 gallon it works great
the only complaint is the cord should of been near the top not the bottom (less cord in water ) great product thou .When I first set it up I was getting lots of bubbles but after like 20 mins all gone


----------



## Norman

mistersprinkles said:


> Try taking the impeller out and re-seating it. If that doesn't work use some vaseline or KY on the metal part of the impeller.


I did that thanks. It wasn't the impeller I think I had it sticking out of the water too much... You're not supposed to see the bubbles then?


----------



## mistersprinkles

They tried to deliver my obscenely expensive Skim 350 today but the shipper forgot to put my buzzer code on the package, so the courier company called me, I gave them my information, and they said they'll probably try again tomorrow around 12:30.


----------



## mistersprinkles

It arrived today in a beat up box that was only protected by a plastic envelope. 


















There was no internal packaging inside the box. The unit was just loose in there. There are scratches on it, I presume from the parts rubbing up against each other in the box. Or maybe this was a returned unit. I don't know.

Regardless, it works, and doesn't make any noise. It cleared my surface slick in under a minute.



















Please don't mind the algae. I like the way it looks so I don't wipe it off.


----------



## matti2uude

I've never seen a white one. I thought they only came in black.


----------



## mistersprinkles

It's definitely not white. It's a dark grey. I think it's just the lighting that's making it appear lighter colored than it actually is.


----------



## default

mistersprinkles said:


> It's definitely not white. It's a dark grey. I think it's just the lighting that's making it appear lighter colored than it actually is.


Oh I totally forgot, this is what I did with my skimmer.


----------



## luda2001

That's a great idea

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------

